# Do you have a top ten?



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

Greetings.:smile:

      I thought we could start a thread where you can list your ten favorites of anything you want.

      Basically use this thread to list your top ten of anything be it music, books, movies, what have you.

      If you don't have  atop ten, you can do a top five, or conversely, a top twenty or more.

      List as many top tens as you want on as many posts as you need (long as you don't repeat of course) :stupid:

     I think knowing what others like is a way to know each other better, right?


      Anyway, I'll start with my top ten musicians


        1) The Beatles
        2) R.E.M.
        3) David Bowie
        4) The Kinks
        5) The Byrds
        6) Elvis Costello
        7) The Who
         8 The Rolling Stones
        9) The Doors
        10) The Velvet Underground


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

Top Ten Music Artists (Not Bishop's list, this is OF ALL TIME):

10. Dick Dale
9. Johnny Cash
8. Joe Bonamassa
7. Metal Church
6. The Sword
5. Judas Priest
4. Metallica
3. Black Sabbath
2. Megadeth
1. Iron Maiden

Honorable mention goes to The Who, who would be my #11.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 27, 2014)

I... really can't post any top lists, there would be too many of them... 

In music, I listen literally everything except country and heavy metal. Give me pop, rock, punk, ska, blues, jazz, dance, latino, give me Sinatra, Chris Rea and Dean Martin for that sentimental sound and I'm happy.

In literature give me anything science related, crime, Sci Fi, fantasy, comedy, now and then some love story. I don't read non fiction (pop science is something else).

In movies give me a psychological thriller, or just thriller, comedy, Sci Fi, action... Give me De Niro, Pacino, but give me Cary Grant and Paul Newman too. "Silence of the Lambs" is one of my favorite movies. 

In writing, I find myself writing crime, Sci Fi, fantasy, comedy (do you see the pattern? ). Now you know everything!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

List as many as you want Schrods. That's how we get to know each other a little:wink2:


My top ten movies

1 Citizen Kane
2 Dr Strangelove
3 Fargo
4 Apocalypse Now
5 Pulp Fiction
6 The Blue Angel (Marlene Dietrich 1930)
7 Sunset Boulevard
8 Animal Crackers
9 Lolita
10 Once Upon a Time in the West

Honorable Mention: Monty Python and the Holy Grail


EDIT to Bish: Though not in top ten, really like Johnny Cash and Dick Dale as well


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 27, 2014)

Top 10 Favorite Writers (fiction) and their book / series I like best



Tad Williams - Tailchases's Song, solo
Evan Innes - America 2040, series
Timothy Zahn - Star Wars - Thrawn trilogy
Paul Genesse- The Iron Dragon Series
Brad Thor - The Athena Project
Sue Grafton - the Kinsey Millhone / alphabet series
V.C. Andrews - My Sweet Audrina, solo & Dawn / Heaven, 2 series
Debbie Macomber- I could never choose with book / series I like best
Nora Roberts - The Irish Trilogy
Linda Lael Miller - another one I couldn't chose among her books


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

Films:

10. Man with the Golden Gun
9. Blade Runner
8. First Blood
7. Apocalypse Now
6. Star Trek: First Contact
5. Star Trek: Wrath of Khan
4. Alien
3. The Thing
2. Escape From L.A.
1. Escape From New York

A very eclectic list, as I look at it. With many similar titles bunched together. And a dominating show from Mr. John Carpenter and Mr. Kurt Russell. Honestly, I just consider EfNY and EfLA to be the same movie, as the plots are near identical. One is just more of a thriller (NY) and the other is more of an action piece (LA). Like... shades of the same film in slightly differing genres. Either way, they're without a doubt the most I've ever enjoyed/watched a movie.

Shoutouts go to Empire Strikes Back, all of the other Rambo and Expendables films, and anything starring Arnold Schwarzenegger carrying large weapons.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

Top 10 books, I couldn't do. Too many vying for the middle and later slots, but I'd easily say my top five:

5. Pick any Asimov short story collection. Seriously. Any.
4. Fahrenheit 451 -- Ray Bradbury
3. Dune -- Frank Herbert
2. Starship Troopers -- Robert A. Heinlein
1. Planet of the Damned -- Harry Harrison (Very recently took the top slot; might be dethroned the more I think about it, but I really loved this book. Nothing special, just classic sci-fi fun).


----------



## TKent (Oct 27, 2014)

we do have a lot in common MrM.  

Would you believe, my second concert was 1977 (I was 15), at the Fabulous Fox.  Headliner was the Kinks and the two opening bands were unknowns: Blondie & Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers, (1978 they both hit big, Blondie with Heart of Glass & Tom Petty when Breakdown hit top 40 here in the US). Talk about AMAZING... I rushed to the nearest record store and bought my first Blondie & Tom Petty albums  I always felt that my 'second' concert choice was enough to make up for my 'first' concert (The Osmonds...I was 12. LOL)



> Anyway, I'll start with my top ten musicians
> 
> 
> 1) The Beatles
> ...


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

TKent said:


> I always felt that my 'second' concert choice was enough to make up for my 'first' concert (The Osmonds...I was 12. LOL)



Don't worry. My wife, the punker girl in love with all things rebel rock from The Ramones to AFI? Her first concert was Aaron Carter. And she still hears about this from her husband EVERY time we go to a concert.

"So, babe, how did Iron Maiden compare to Aaron Carter?"

"Shut _UP_."

I will say, the greatest day in my life of experiencing music? September 08, 2013. Megadeth (my number 2 band) opened for Iron Maiden (the world's greatest band). Both artists played my favorite song by them, Megadeth with "Hangar 18" and Iron Maiden with "Moonchild".


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

Top ten books (a work still in progress

1. Crime and Punishment-Dostoevsky
2. The Odyssey-Homer
3. USA Trilogy-John Dos Passos
4. The Trial-Franz Kafka
5. Lolita-Vladimir Nabokov
6. An American Tragedy- Theodore Dreiser
7. The Divine Comedy-Dante
8. Faust-Goethe
9. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man-James Joyce
10. Maus- Art Spiegelman 9 Not really a book- in comic form but really fascinating

To Bish and TK, my favorite concert was my first, Frank Zappa at the Cap Center near DC in 1976


----------



## TKent (Oct 27, 2014)

LMAO 



> "So, babe, how did Iron Maiden compare to Aaron Carter?"
> 
> "Shut _UP."_


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 27, 2014)

*Best Movies of All Time:

*Legally Blonde 2 
Saw VI
Son of the Mask
F/X2
The Inspector Gadget Movie
Nude Nuns with Big Guns
Plan 9 from Outer Space
Master of Disguise
Lesbian Vampire Killers
Marley & Me

*Best Bands/Artists:

*Kelly Osbourne (better than Ozzy)
Nickelback
Busted
Chris de Burgh
G4
Vanilla Ice
Insane Clown Posse
Miley Cyrus 
Jermaine Jackson
Wham!

*Best TV Shows:*

Sabrina the Teenage Witch
Deal or No Deal
Maury
My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding
Ace of Cakes
Crimewatch
Whitney
The New Adventures of Superman
Charlie's Angels (the remake, NOT the original. Gag.)
Dads

*Best Books:
*
Fifty Shades
Twilight Series (masterpieces, every one)
Anything by Joan Collins
One Direction (Autobiography)
Mein Kampf
The Satanic Bible
Heat magazine - that's a book, right?
How to Meet and Work with Spirit Guides - it really works, I swear.
Kama Sutra (I've got the pop-up version)
Suicide for Dummies

What?


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> *Best Movies of All Time:
> 
> *Legally Blonde 2
> Saw VI
> ...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

Can I revise my favorite book?

*How to Avoid Huge Ships -- John W. Trimmer


*Thanks to that masterpiece, I no longer have problems with cargo ships stalking me in the night. 

(Seriously, read the reviews on that book, they're insanely hilarious.)


----------



## Schrody (Oct 27, 2014)

Bish, Blade Runner? That movie is so awful, I stopped watching it after 10 minutes ha ha. Seriously, that movie was a huge disappointment for me - thank God I read the book first.


----------



## TKent (Oct 27, 2014)

OMG Schrody, Blade Runner rules... I saw the movie and never read the book though. I completely understand that movies don't always live up to the book but gosh that was a great movie to me.




Schrody said:


> Bish, Blade Runner? That movie is so awful, I stopped watching it after 10 minutes ha ha. Seriously, that movie was a huge disappointment for me - thank God I read the book first.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Bish, Blade Runner? That movie is so awful, I stopped watching it after 10 minutes ha ha. Seriously, that movie was a huge disappointment for me - thank God I read the book first.



It's worth it on the list for the "tears in rain" speech alone.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 27, 2014)

Top ten TV shows

1. Monty Python's Flying Circus (of course)
2. Twilight Zone
3. Batman (60's TV series)
4. The Prisoner
5. The Avengers
6. Thirtysomething
7. The West Wing
8. Man From UNCLE
9. Quantum Leap
10. Outer Limits

Favorites cartoons: Bullwinkle and Underdog


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 27, 2014)

My real movie list, as of 2014:

Rear Window
The Thing
Godfather pt. II
Blade Runner - One of the most genius films ever made, in every frame; it's perfect. A prime example of a labour of love.)
Memento
Pan's Labyrinth
Spirited Away
Taxi Driver
Trainspotting
No Country for Old Men

I have a 'top ten' for all the main genres, but those are the films that always spring to mind the quickest. _Rear Window_ will _always_ be my number one, though.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 27, 2014)

Top 5 Forum Members:

1. Schrody
2. Bishop
3. mrmustard615
4. Cran
5. MzSnowleopard


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 27, 2014)

Top 10 All-Time Favorite TV Shows

- in no specific order



Dynasty
The Young & The Restless
Captain Power - and the Soldiers of the Future
Battlestar Galactica - revision
Poltergeist the Legacy
Criminal Minds
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
MacGyver
Arrow


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 27, 2014)

Top ten favorite sportsball teams:

1. Sporting Kansas City
2. St. Louis Cardinals
3. Kansas City Royals
4. Chelsea FC
5. Fulham FC
6. Kansas City Chiefs
7(tie). University of Kansas [any sport]*
7(tie). University of Missouri [any sport]*
9. KCFC
10. Oklahoma City Energy

*I know this is a weird tie. It's a long story.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 27, 2014)

Bishop said:


> ...I will say, the greatest day in my life of experiencing music? September 08, 2013. Megadeth (my number 2 band) opened for Iron Maiden (the world's greatest band). Both artists played my favorite song by them, Megadeth with "Hangar 18" and Iron Maiden with "Moonchild".



I've been lucky enough to see plenty of Iron Maiden concerts. And, I even remember some of them!  

UP THE IRONS!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

TKent said:


> OMG Schrody, Blade Runner rules... I saw the movie and never read the book though. I completely understand that movies don't always live up to the book but gosh that was a great movie to me.



I don't know. The colors are strange, everything's blurry, scenes exchange too fast. Read the book  It's called "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" by Phillip K. Dick - in case you didn't know


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I don't know. The colors are strange, everything's blurry, scenes exchange too fast. Read the book  It's called "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" by Phillip K. Dick - in case you didn't know



Normally, I'd agree with you--books are so much better than their movie counterparts. But in this case... First, I really am not a Philip K Dick fan. I love all things sci-fi, but his stuff is dense and cerebral, and often times boring.

Here's what Dick himself had to say about Blade Runner when it was nearing completion, though, after seeing most of the film:

"“This is not escapism; it is super realism, so gritty and detailed and authentic and goddam convincing that, well, after the segment I found my normal present-day “reality” pallid by comparison. What I am saying is that all of you collectively may have created a unique new form of graphic, artistic expression, never before seen. And, I think, BLADE RUNNER is going to revolutionize our conceptions of what science fiction is and, more, can be.”

Dick died before the film actually came out--which is both a blessing and a curse. The studio demanded a voice-over by Harrison Ford, and this voice over ruined the film's meaningful impact by trying to cheapen it into an action-film. The core of the film is trying to understand who is real and who is fake, when there's no true way to tell because some of the fake people don't even know they're fake. "Tears In Rain" speaks to how humanity is defined by its experiences in life, and when the director's cut (Ridley Scott's original film sans voiceover) was released, it became an instant classic because the ambiguity and impact returned. Dick truly thought this film was better than his own book, and unfortunately, it took some years before they fixed it and it really did become what he knew it would become.

I've read "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" and I hate to say... Ridley Scott took it so much higher than Dick did.


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 28, 2014)

Most of the stuff I like is so old, geez.  

Top five (fairly)new authors:
Michael Connolly
Elmore Leonard
James Lee Burke
Lawrence Block
Loren Estleman
(not surprisingly for me, all mystery/thriller authors)

Top five ancient:

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Edgar Rice Burroughs
J. Frank Dobie
Raymond Chandler
Dashiell Hammett

Top five bands:
Beach Boys
CCR
Beatles
Eagles
Air Supply

(Yeah, I'm old)


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> Most of the stuff I like is so old, geez.
> 
> Top five (fairly)new authors:
> 
> ...




James Lee Burke -- Neon Rain was one of my favorite mystery novels.
Doyle -- In an age where everyone is digesting their Holmes as a Downy Jr. or a Cumberbatch, I'm always happy to see someone give respect to the master himself. My home has multiple copies of the complete works of Doyle (well, complete Holmes stories), as my wife and I both had a copy when we met.
Chandler and Hammett simply wrote the two greatest noir books there are, bar none. (The Big Sleep and Maltese Falcon, respectively, for those who don't know).

If you're looking to expand, another mystery novel I enjoyed greatly was Tony Hillerman's _A Thief of Time._


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 28, 2014)

Bishop
Forgot about Hillerman, I've read most of his novels.  Another old guy, John D. MacDonald is great.  One of my favorite James Lee Burke, "Electric Mist," made into a so-so movie.  Burke brings out New Orleans area like no other.  He did one after Katrina that is haunting.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> Bishop
> Forgot about Hillerman, I've read most of his novels.  Another old guy, John D. MacDonald is great.  One of my favorite James Lee Burke, "Electric Mist," made into a so-so movie.  Burke brings out New Orleans area like no other.  He did one after Katrina that is haunting.



Oooh, I'll check out MacDonald, thanks ^.^

And I think my love for Hillerman's novel comes partly from my adoration of the American Southwest.


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 28, 2014)

Robert Redford did a public tv series on a few Hillerman novels, one of the best tv/movie novel adaptations, I think the actors had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know, I just didn't like Ridley's vision.  Then again, there are situations where movies are better than books, like "Shutter Island"


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I don't know, I just didn't like Ridley's vision.  Then again, there are situations where movies are better than books, like "Shutter Island"



No worries, everyone has their own opinion.  I particularly loved the soundtrack for that movie, though, and think Vangelis' work is really underrated in that one.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 28, 2014)

Indeed. _Memories of Green_ is one of the most beautiful songs ever written for a movie; the whole soundtrack is perfect, but it _is_ Vangelis. I love that shot of his mother at the piano, also. So many clever shots in that movie -- the opening skyline with Tyrell Corp, the geisha projected on the side of the building, Rutger in the rain. It's moving art, every scene. There's a reason people talk about it so much, especially those with a deep love of cinema in general. 

There was an issue of Cinefex which had some really interesting stuff in it about Blade Runner. #08 or 9. Think you can buy back-issues from them directly, still. Check it out, if you've not seen it already.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 28, 2014)

Bishop said:


> No worries, everyone has their own opinion.  I particularly loved the soundtrack for that movie, though, and think Vangelis' work is really underrated in that one.



You know what they say about opinions  Anyway, my opinion doesn't even matter


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 28, 2014)

Schrody said:


> You know what they say about opinions  Anyway, my opinion doesn't even matter



Sure it does, everyone's opinions matter. Of course you can always disagree :saturn:


----------



## Greimour (Oct 28, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Top 5 Forum Members:
> 
> 1. Schrody
> 2. Bishop
> ...



You misspelled my name. My name starts with G not C and there is no A or N. Pfft, and you claim I am a favourite. Forget it, I want my signature back. My bank is empty anyway so that cheque forgery scheme is never going to work. >.>

:stupid:

Top 10 worst movies of all time:

1. Open Water
2. Open Water
3. Open Water
4. Open Water
5. Attack of the block
6. Open Water.
7. Borat
8. Open Water.
9. Never mess with the Zohan.
10. (I flipped a coin for this one) - Open Water.


There were many terrible movies over the decades, but somehow Open Water managed to push 7 of them out of the top 10 all by itself. 

I am scared of checking the length of that movie, I fear knowing how much of my life was wasted the day I watched it.


~Kev.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 28, 2014)

As long as you appreciate the amount of work that went into the thing you didn't like, you can say whatever you feel, definitely. Shallow one-liners of derision are the only thing to avoid, for me; 'tisn't very becoming for a delicate flower such as myself. I can't just say, "It's shit," for some reason. Seems disrespectful, and I love the medium so much, I feel it brings it down if I do that, even as a joke (which I often do!). 

But seriously, _Apocalypse Now_ sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> But seriously, _Apocalypse Now_ sucks.



Oh realllllly. Me and Bish might have something to say about that :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Greimour (Oct 28, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> As long as you appreciate the amount of work that went into the thing you didn't like, you can say whatever you feel, definitely. Shallow one-liners of derision are the only thing to avoid, for me; 'tisn't very becoming for a delicate flower such as myself. I can't just say, "It's shit," for some reason. Seems disrespectful, and I love the medium so much, I feel it brings it down if I do that, even as a joke (which I often do!).
> 
> But seriously, _Apocalypse Now_ sucks.



I'd appreciate a time-machine so I can go back and get those minutes back. That crap could be used as a torture device. I remember reading once that people used Eminem's music to torture prisoners of war... they had obviously never seen open water when they made that choice.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> But seriously, _Apocalypse Now_ sucks.



Bold talk! But if you're talking "Redux" then YES it sucks. Regular? Classic film. I mean, it's not Escape from New York...


OH MY GOD. Replace Martin Sheen with Kurt Russell? MASTERPIECE. Kinda like how "Tron: Legacy" would have actually been pretty good had Chris Pine played Sam Flynn.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 28, 2014)

Who's Kurt Russell? I've never heard of him.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 29, 2014)

Talk about bad movies, y'all obviously didn't watch Monkeybone


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 29, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Talk about bad movies, y'all obviously didn't watch Monkeybone




That does it! I'm starting a worst thread today. Geeez! :rofl:


----------



## Bishop (Oct 29, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Who's Kurt Russell? I've never heard of him.









At this point, I'm pretty sure he's actually Jesus, risen again.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 29, 2014)

Ohhh, that guy. I liked him in _Water World._ His best role, IMHAHO.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 29, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Ohhh, that guy. I liked him in _Water World._ His best role, IMHAHO.








You've angered him.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 29, 2014)

Señor Russell was absolutely divine in _Dances With Wolves._

Also, I thought he should have won best actor as the French-Canadian guy in _Fargo._


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Oct 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Bish, Blade Runner? That movie is so awful, I stopped watching it after 10 minutes ha ha. Seriously, that movie was a huge disappointment for me - thank God I read the book first.


Which version did you see? The original theatrical release is not very good, the director cut is almost a completely different movie and is what people usually call the masterpiece. (IDIOT EDIT: This was began before I saw later posts)

As for my lists.

Albums

10. Against Me! - "Reinventing Axl Rose"
9. Death Grips - "Exmilitary" 
8. The Decemberists - "Picaresque"
7. The Misfits - "Static Age"
6. Against Me! - "New Wave"
5. Metallica - "Metallica"
4. Andrew Jackson Jihad - "Knife Man"
3. The Beatles - "Abbey Road"
2. Ramshackle Glory - "Live the Dream"
1. Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchestra - "Theatre is Evil"

Honorary Mentions: Maximum The Hormone - "Buiiki Kaesu", Leftover Crack - "Mediocre Generica", Star Fucking Hipsters "Until We're Dead", MC5 - "Back in the U.S.A."


----------



## Schrody (Oct 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> At this point, I'm pretty sure he's actually Jesus, risen again.



Santa! :santa:



No Cat No Cradle said:


> Which version did you see? The original theatrical release is not very good, the director cut is almost a completely different movie and is what people usually call the masterpiece. (IDIOT EDIT: This was began before I saw later posts)



I don't know :-k


Y'all making fun of Kevin Costner but I really liked him in the Water World and The Postman! :love-struck:


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> At this point, I'm pretty sure he's actually Jesus, risen again.



Actually, in that picture he reminds me of Kris Kristofferson (and a little like Robin Williams).

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 31, 2014)

My Wife
My daughter
1964 Lotus Elan Sprint
Now All Roads Lead to France
Lamb Karahi
Rodrigo's _Concierto de Aranjuez_
Church Corner at Thruxton
_Whoa Back Buck_ by Huddie Leadbetter
Any Modesty Blaise novel by Peter O'Donnell
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor


----------



## Bishop (Oct 31, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Señor Russell was absolutely divine in _Dances With Wolves._
> 
> Also, I thought he should have won best actor as the French-Canadian guy in _Fargo._


----------



## escorial (Nov 1, 2014)

Health
American Literature...20th century
British and American music
Food
Money
Normality
WF
Animals
Gym
Television


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Nov 1, 2014)

Top 10 favorite bands:

Nine Inch Nails
Behemoth
Goatwhore
Lamb of God
Led Zeppelin 
Jimi Hendrix
Tool
Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad
Slipknot
Electric Wizard


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Dec 21, 2014)

My top ten bands/artists:
1. Phil Keaggy
2. Sabaton
3. Turisas
4. Jeff Williams
5. Narnia
6. Resurrection Band (or Rez Band, they switched it around a few times)
7. David Garret
8. Divinefire
9. Dragonforce
10. Trans-Siberian Orchestra

However, about two-thirds of the songs I listen to are by the top three.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Dec 22, 2014)

Top ten numbers from one to ten, in particular order:

1 - It's the only real number. Every other whole number is just made up of ones. It's the letter 'e' of mathematics.
7 - Luckier than an Irish horse's rabbit foot necklace.
10 - It symbolizes procreation. Look closely. *Giggle*
4 - Mammals.  
3 - It's a magic number.
8 - The naughtiest number.
6 - Wishes it could be as curvaceous as eight, but still a total slut.
5 - It'll never be half the number ten is!
2 - The difficult second child. I mean, album... 
9 - Judas. 

This may cause controversy on the forums, but it's my opinion goddammit!


----------



## Bishop (Dec 22, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> 9 - Judas.



So true. Everyone knows 9 is just 6's twin sister trying to be different and cool by alienating her sister. (Or should I say SIXter?)


----------



## Gyarachu (Dec 22, 2014)

My top 10 albums. Yeah it's a bit weighted. Deal with it:

1. Blackbird (Alter Bridge)
2. One Day Remains (Alter Bridge)
3. Light Grenades (Incubus)
4. Fortress (Alter Bridge)
5. ABIII (Alter Bridge)
6. Who We are (Lifehouse)
7. Temple of the Dog (Temple of the Dog)
8. Morning View (Incubus)
9. No Name Face (Lifehouse)
10. Wolfmother (Wolfmother)


And top 10 bands just to see how they compare:

1. Alter Bridge
2. Lifehouse
3. Sleeping at Last
4. Barenaked Ladies
5. Incubus
6. Jack Johnson
7. Temple of the Dog
8. The Raconteurs
9. Audioslave
10. Wolfmother


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (May 24, 2019)

I want to bring this thread back in a weird way. . .

*Top 10 direct quotes from dreams I have had (my subconscious is ridiculous)*

1. "You know, in your town, Obama gives out free Cheez-Its. But in Minneapolis, he doesn't have to--because the Mississippi River is so polluted, there's just Cheez-Its floating in there all the time!"

2. "Look at that! (said That) It's the angel in the heavens!"

3."Marteen Lutheer first diszcoveers ze syzsteem of English tolls."

4."Atheist Sandwich"

5."You are cooking well. But you are not cooking in the shadow of Chuma."

6."Ian--we're in a dream."

7."Okay, okay, okay, okay, that was 100 percent outrageous."

8. "Look at this little lost blanky-bear. It's so cute."

9. "A good fire so they could roast themselves."

10. "Let's play pin the head on the tyrannosaurus rex."


----------

